# 2018 13' HD Aire Tributary Like New, $2700



## petattendants (Oct 28, 2021)

13' HD Aire Tributary., 2018. Excellent condition! Always well taken care of by experienced rafter. Always housed in garage inflated on trailer. Never any damage of any kind. Always protected from frame wear on tubes. 2 thwarts included.

Available now, ready to be that special rafters holiday gift!

$2,700, no tax or shipping. Local pick-up. Located in Boise, Idaho


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Man $200 off retail what a deal!


----------



## petattendants (Oct 28, 2021)

NRS and Aire price is $2,999, plus tax and shipping. Based on Idaho sales tax, for example, of $179.94 plus $100 shipping from NRS, you would be saving $578.94 from retail and you would be guaranteed to have a boat since none are in stock.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

flipper42 said:


> Man $200 off retail what a deal!


eh, more than I'd pay....

But boats have been in short supply the past couple of years, and it's likely the OP will sell it at this price.


----------



## Big George Waters (Jul 2, 2021)

Dumb question, and forgive me if I am missing something obvious:

Is that the original color - blue/gray ??
Or is the gray an added rubber coating to make the boat more stronger ??


----------



## petattendants (Oct 28, 2021)

It's all original. I attached photos taken yesterday after her fall bath. She's like brand new.


----------



## Big George Waters (Jul 2, 2021)

ok, thanks.... I was asking because it looked more bombproof than what I have seen before.
nice raft, hope it finds a good home


----------

